# Best program for WACOM tablet drawing?



## BlackRequiem (Mar 3, 2009)

I just got a tablet over Christmas but the programs it comes with aren't that great and the only free stuff I've found was Paint.Net, which works so-so... Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 3, 2009)

photoshop is industry standard, opencanvas 1.1 is good and free.


----------



## Sarakazi (Mar 3, 2009)

Opencanvas 1.1 is my favorite one to sketch and doodle in.

http://wistinga.online.fr/opencanvas/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 4, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=2217


----------



## ClosetMonster (Mar 6, 2009)

There's also Gimp, for free.  I find that it drags on my tablet, but I think that's due to my computer not having much oomph in the memory department.


----------



## Uru-King (Mar 10, 2009)

you should try out sai

its pretty greeat


----------



## el-noxitano (Mar 14, 2009)

I've found Painttool Sai, Opencanvas, and Painter essentials good. But I would never stray far from Photoshop, for now that is my program of choice.


----------



## ChapperIce (Mar 15, 2009)

Paint tool Sai is my lover <3 it's not free, though, but i think it's worth the investment (or the struggle to pirate it..)


----------

